# Merlin Sweeps Miami.



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Took Best of Breed Both Saturday and Sunday.


And got to meet fellow Forum member Redyre.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like you two had a great weekend!

And chaos did as well!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations big time!!!!


----------

